# hit by a pushbike



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I was taking my son to work about 6.30 .I'm the second car turning left as i turned bang cyclist hits the nearside of my car. I've no idea where he came from because I'd already done the over the shoulder check ( a lesson learnt a long time a go) So he starts ranting and raving that i hit him (turned in on him) and its all on video ,All the while i'm stood patiently letting him shout about car drivers thinking they own the road. The Police came at my insistence . One officer took his statement another officer took mine . Result both bobbies say the cyclist hit me while in effect undertaking me even though i was indicating my intention to turn left. I Didn't know anyone could be done for dangerous riding of a push bike ,but it seems that's what the Police are trying for 
I didn't want any of that at all i was just covering myself in case he became awkward. It seems the video can work both ways for and against a cyclist
I don't know exactly where he hit me because i cant find a mark but he has got a really square front wheel. I even offered him a lift to work once I'd dropped my son off . He said no thank you. _Not in those words _but that's what he meant .I Hope that this is my first and last episode of bike rage,but the Bobbie says its becoming all too common .

Daz


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Justice at last. There are some cyclists who have NO care for others. Or form of self preservation for that matter


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Must have been going some speed to undertake you. 

On saying that there is a lot of cyclists on youtube who do nothing but go out and try to cause accidents or think they are road police and above the law. 

Bikes covered with cameras and horns etc. 

They are more concerned about catching others doing wrong than watching where they are going. 

A right bad bunch going about.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

That's why they want to change the design of cars, lorries and roads so that cyclists won't need to take any responsibility.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad to hear that he's getting done. Sounded like a really rude individual. Sure they aint all bad but i am hearing more cases like this.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you did the right thing calling the police. Hopefully you end up getting the right result.



stangalang said:


> Justice at last.


Justice is a long way off... charges mean nothing... Could still end up with cyclist getting away scott free and suing for a tidy wee cheque.



Kerr said:


> Must have been going some speed to undertake you.


I read it that they were sitting at a junction waiting to turn left...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My old man got hit by a DOCTOR on a push bike. He fell off and tried stitching my old man up. That was until a random guy came over and told the feds what happened. That he tried sneaking up the inside of my Dads car and hit it, and fell off.
So that stitched the bike **** up instead.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The old style Morris pop out indicators would be great to sort out idiots like this


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i don't think there was any need for the abuse he gave me and i cant understand how it could have been my fault. He might have felt embarrassed, which is better than being dead or seriously hurt It could have gone either way i suppose. I drive a Focus so the lights are fairly high up on the car .He must have been playing with his video to miss the indicator flashing. When i got back in the car my son wanted to know why i didn't put him in his place
( out cold on the floor) .I Had to explain its unprofessional to act like a **** behind the wheel even worse to lower your self to the other fellas level when your driving_ just my outlook_but i take pride in my driving and as my son is ready for driving lessons i wanted to lead by example . Old fashioned ??? may be but the old saying Don't do as i do ,do as i say comes to mind


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Kerr said:


> *Must have been going some speed to undertake you.*
> 
> On saying that there is a lot of cyclists on youtube who do nothing but go out and try to cause accidents or think they are road police and above the law.
> 
> ...


Not a clue to be straight with you . Or is this one of the infamous Kerr questions that you've thrown in to mix it up a little. lmao ( if you remember our last chat)

Daz


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

****ing hate cyclists!!! clearly in the wrong but still ranting on that its your fault!!! sick to death of them riding 2 abreast on the bloody road!!!

Lets start gunning them down in our cars!!!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

danwel said:


> ****ing hate cyclists!!! clearly in the wrong but still ranting on that its your fault!!! sick to death of them riding 2 abreast on the bloody road!!!
> 
> Lets start gunning them down in our cars!!!


Please don't tar them all with the same brush


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually ride a road bike and find a lot of car drivers just don't have the observational skills or awareness to see what's coming properly. Granted there are some assholes on bikes but also a lot of complete ****s in cars who simply cannot drive nor judge distances correctly. You should try riding a bike and see how you get treated by drivers the you'd change your tune. Some asshole hit me a while back overtaking me, just pulled into the side of me, then drove off. Luckily I didn't fall off but if I'd have caught him I would have smashed his face in. I was livid. I think all drivers should be made to ride a bike on the road to see it from their perspective. Likewise I think cyclists should require a license to ride on the road as a lot of them do ride badly. I see it myself. No helmets, undertaking etc. it gives all of us a bad name. Trouble with riding a Bike is that it gives a certain sense of freedom and and recklessness can develop because of this. I have to mind to obey all the rules of the road and ride safely at all times (which I generally do). Worst thing is drivers who pull out on you when you're macking down a hill.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

zippo said:


> Not a clue to be straight with you . Or is this one of the infamous Kerr questions that you've thrown in to mix it up a little. lmao ( if you remember our last chat)
> 
> Daz


Infamous questions from me? 

You've got me paranoid as I can't remember where we've crossed before.

I was meaning any bad. You don't know what happened and it would be impossible for me to guess either.

There is good and bad road users of every kind on the road.

Unless they drive a VAG as they are automatically at fault.


----------



## sssingletrack (Feb 12, 2013)

I didn't think you could undertake on a bike, since you have to cycle on the left side of the road. 

"Removed "

As per one of the other posts, cycling on roads is bloody dangerous because of how some people drive, the said cyclist has probably been in an incident before and that's why he had a camera. Most incidents can involve some serious damage to bikes but none to the car. I would be pretty peeved if someone had turned in causing me to crash into them, they effectively have no comeback on your insurance for repairs!


"removed"


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

sssingletrack said:


> I didn't think you could undertake on a bike, since you have to cycle on the left side of the road.
> 
> I also wasn't aware you had to stop for a car in the same lane as you for them to turn down another road. As far as I'm aware, the driver is supposed to see of there's a cyclist, and not turn if there is one coming up on the left hand side.
> 
> ...


This is wind up right? Either that or you are incredibly stupid


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

sssingletrack said:


> I didn't think you could undertake on a bike, since you have to cycle on the left side of the road.
> 
> I also wasn't aware you had to stop for a car in the same lane as you for them to turn down another road. As far as I'm aware, the driver is supposed to see of there's a cyclist, and not turn if there is one coming up on the left hand side.
> 
> ...


No. They are a vehicle. And if there isnt a bike lane they should stop when the car stops. You wont see me shooting up the inside when another car stops in front of me. Get real.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

willwander said:


> This is wind up right? Either that or you are incredibly stupid


Definitely.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

*removed*


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Kerr said:


> *Infamous questions from me*?
> 
> You've got me paranoid as I can't remember where we've crossed before.
> 
> ...


just as if lmao


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

It certainly sounds like the cyclist was in the wrong in Zippo's original post but as per the comments by Lewis there are also a huge number of dangerous drivers on the road, at least in the USA. I've been doored twice by people getting out of cars right in front of me. I've had someone overtake me and immediately turn right into their drive (right hand drive here) before they were even fully past me. I have had several very near misses when people turned directly in front of me when I had the right of way. I've also had people try to run me off the road or throw bottle or cans at me. There are many cyclists who don't obey the law but that is equally true of drivers and what might be a minor fender bender when two cars are involved can easily be your life if you're the cyclist.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

sssingletrack said:


> I didn't think you could undertake on a bike, since you have to cycle on the left side of the road.
> 
> I also wasn't aware you had to stop for a car in the same lane as you for them to turn down another road. As far as I'm aware, the driver is supposed to see of there's a cyclist, and not turn if there is one coming up on the left hand side.
> 
> ...


if the driver had over taken the bike rider then cut in front of him to make a left turn i totally agree with you.
As for the cyclist not being at fault in my situation. I Hope you don't ride a bike because with your lack of knowledge your a liability . How can you say I'm at fault when I'm mid way through my turn and i get t-boned on my near side .I hadn't even gotten out of 2nd gear. If he wouldn't of hit me he'd have hit the car behind me. FOR THE RECORD I Don't want him done but i had to call the Police because the rider sounded very much like you .Make of that what you want

One more thing .The posts that don't want all cyclists tarred by the same brush, no problem.Perhaps if the cyclists extend the same courtesy to car/van drivers there might be less problems .When i was 16 i saw a lad i know lose his head under a bin wagon and watched as his head rolled down the road I still dream about it now and then .So you could say i have a vested interest in giving cyclist as much room as i safely can The wagon driver wasn't at fault by the way so _sssingletrack_ you can see why your ill thought out comments and half truths have pi55ed me off


----------



## sssingletrack (Feb 12, 2013)

zippo said:


> if the driver had over taken the bike rider then cut in front of him to make a left turn i totally agree with you.
> As for the cyclist not being at fault in my situation. I Hope you don't ride a bike because with your lack of knowledge your a liability . How can you say I'm at fault when I'm mid way through my turn and i get t-boned on my near side .I hadn't even gotten out of 2nd gear. If he wouldn't of hit me he'd have hit the car behind me. FOR THE RECORD I Don't want him done but i had to call the Police because the rider sounded very much like you .Make of that what you want
> 
> One more thing .The posts that don't want all cyclists tarred by the same brush, no problem.Perhaps if the cyclists extend the same courtesy to car/van drivers there might be less problems .When i was 16 i saw a lad i know lose his head under a bin wagon and watched as his head rolled down the road I still dream about it now and then .So you could say i have a vested interest in giving cyclist as much room as i safely can The wagon driver wasn't at fault by the way so _sssingletrack_ you can see why your ill thought out comments and half truths have pi55ed me off


Whether your midway through a turn or not, he must have been doing some serious speed for you not to see him.

Although, I can only agree with what your saying If you were mostly around the corner then he has had to have seen you and surely must have been able to stop.

From what I understood from the first post, I thought they had crashed into the front wing.

I am a keen cyclist. However, despite whether you can or not, I wouldn't attempt to undertake a car about to turn etc. 
Neither am I a very angry person. I would be annoyed in the position of the cyclist in your incident, but shouting and swearing doesn't get you very far.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is one of the main bike police.

He gets a punch in the face here. Not fully deserved but if you are going to blow your horn at everything, you are going to risk inciting idiots.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Here is one of the main bike police.
> 
> He gets a punch in the face here. Not fully deserved but if you are going to blow your horn at everything, you are going to risk inciting idiots.


i think that chap will be the first person to get an ASBO for riding his bike


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

sssingletrack. it doesn't matter if i was doing hand stands or how fast he was going. when he hit me he still shouldn't have come down my near side.He put himself between the kerb and my car . He should at the very least have been parallel to the car behind me so that the other driver saw him and it gave me the time to complete my turn. i think he tried to beat me away from the lights and in doing so not have to wait a few seconds for me to complete the turn and he came unstuck. I Could be wrong hear but I'm sure i read that cyclist should be a minimum of 3 car lengths( in standing traffic) if they are on the in side of traffic to see what the other road users are going to do . If that would have happened yesterday his bike would still be in one piece and he might not be possibly facing prosecution
After watching the videos that Kerr put up I'd have to say _some _cyclists want all the freedom of the road but none of the responsibility that goes with it. I was taught that you give a car doors width to everything on the nearside if its safe to do so . That fella would rather ride in to a door and turn himself in to chips just so he could shout ''YOUR ON VIDEO'' I'm beginning to wonder if the chap who rode in to me has the same attitude


----------



## sssingletrack (Feb 12, 2013)

The horn thing is ridiculous. But, cycling a bars width away from the pavement is actually recommended so you can't be forced up against the curb.

That's not making his bike wide just to be difficult...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Sssingletrack - I am also a keen cyclist but I'm concerned that your post wasn't actually a wind up. Particularly these two bits...



sssingletrack said:


> I didn't think you could undertake on a bike, since you have to cycle on the left side of the road.
> 
> I also wasn't aware you had to stop for a car in the same lane as you for them to turn down another road. As far as I'm aware, the driver is supposed to see of there's a cyclist, and not turn if there is one coming up on the left hand side.


If you're being passed you should be on the left. If you're passing the vehicle you're passing should be on your left. This is one of the most basic rules for road users. The only exception would be a one way street or where they're waiting to turn right.

You don't have to stop for a vehicle in the same lane as you to turn down a road if they're turning right. If they're turning left (or if there is a risk they could turn left even without indicating) the primary reason not to put yourself there is so that you don't die. The second reason would be because it's illegal.

I suggest you bag yourself a copy of the highway code before you venture out on the road. I've copied this part which applies to all road users including cyclists.



> only overtake on the left if the vehicle in front is signalling to turn right, and there is room to do so


You are one of the people other cyclists are embarrassed by.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

just watched some more of the videos Kerr mentioned. BlackCountryBikeCam· In one or two videos the man was right other road users were wrong . It seems a little bit daft though nearly getting yourself killed to prove to the world how right you are. I Also didn't understand why he thought it was ok for him to bend the rules i.e riding on chevrons etc. I Think at the end of the day he's a police biker wanna be. I know the horn appears daft but if it alerts other people to your presence it might not be such a bad thing,but he used it as a rebuke a few times. Either way Kerr's right one day someones going to put him on his butt


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a keen cyclist...sometimes I commute to work and sometimes ride for pleasure. Luckily I live in the country and don't have to cope with busy town roads. When I'm out and about it is self preservation that motivates my cycling 100%. It's necessary to ride a couple of feet away from the curbside to avoid drains and the worst of the road damage that often exists at the edges. In my years of pushing pedals I have found that most people behind a wheel are considerate and appreciate I am flesh and bone (very vulnerable)...but there are a surprising number of drivers in all kinds of vehicles who don't slow, or pass by wide enough for comfort. Many drive at a narrow gap when another vehicle is approaching in the opposite direction and I have been scared out of my wits on a few occasions, when passed by a very close car doing in excess of 70mph possibly to 'impress me':doublesho Watching a lorry go by your shoulder less than 2ft away can also concentrate the mind!!

No matter how angry drivers become...me included... with the poor behaviour of some cyclists you have to remember these guys have no where to go except the cemetery or the hospital. As drivers we can at least anticipate a poor outcome and prevent it before it happens... to continue on without due diligence can't be justified if the cyclist is hit.... and no - he deserved it - isn't a fair and balanced approach to driving


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Sssingletrack Don't think I/we are being hard on you or DW isn't a nice place to spend time, it is .Its just we'd rather give you a bit of banter than hear you've had an accident. An instructor of mine used to say '' It doesn't matter whose fault the accident is the idea is to avoid it in the first place'' I reckon as far as advice goes you've been given it by people who have a touch more experience than you. You never know it might end up saving your life. Enjoy your cycling

Daz


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bikes are entitled to use the road and should do so fairly.

Sometimes they need persuasion though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Holy ****! That dude just got hit by a bus...


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Here is one of the main bike police.
> 
> He gets a punch in the face here. Not fully deserved but if you are going to blow your horn at everything, you are going to risk inciting idiots.


The rider on that first clip is a clown.

Riding around with your video camera on and ridiculous horn in a bid to provoke a reaction so he can put it on youtube.

Hope it was worth it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Here is one of the main bike police.
> 
> He gets a punch in the face here. Not fully deserved but if you are going to blow your horn at everything, you are going to risk inciting idiots.


The more I see of this cyclist the more of a moron I think he is. I think the first clip isn't his fault at all and the horn was justified in that scenario but the other two clips just show him to be a tool.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Bikes are entitled to use the road and should do so fairly.
> 
> Sometimes they need persuasion though.
> 
> Bristol Bus driver jailed after driving into cyclist - YouTube


you really are a bad man


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

I'm glad the Police saw sense on this. The amount of times I have seen cyclists nearly get knocked off by not paying attention or by not indicating a change of direction is scary and I've only been driving just over a year. 

Personally I think that cyclists should be made to take a road proficiency test and a theory test before they are allowed on the road. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Good for you . Same road same rules blah blah blah , Just the other day in fact at a pedestrian crossing lights go red cars stop , cyclist goes straight through just missing the woman who had stepped out onto the crossing 

NOT ALL , But there seem to be a lot of cyclists who are not even remotely aware of their surroundings


----------



## sssingletrack (Feb 12, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Sssingletrack - I am also a keen cyclist but I'm concerned that your post wasn't actually a wind up. Particularly these two bits...
> 
> If you're being passed you should be on the left. If you're passing the vehicle you're passing should be on your left. This is one of the most basic rules for road users. The only exception would be a one way street or where they're waiting to turn right.
> 
> ...


I understand what the highway code states. But the law in the UK barely takes into account cyclists. 
In many European countries, where there are more cycle lanes, from what I understand, if your turning Right(in a country that drives on the right) and there is a cyclist also close behind you are required to wait for them to pass.

Now, I know that's in other countries but I think it would be great to apply over here.

I'm all up for doesn't matter how you prevent an accident as long as you do, which is why I would stop myself. I'll admit I was wrong to place blame, and I may have been incorrect in my understanding.

Although, I still can't quite get how you couldn't see him coming. If you covered all your mirrors etc then the cyclist must have been carrying some speed to appear in the last moment. That's regardless of whether he should of stopped or not.

Edit: I missed the post about you setting of from the lights.
Wouldn't that indicate you have overtaken him(allowing enough room at the lights) and then you turned? Or am I misunderstanding?

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/undertaking-cars-on-the-road-the-law

See that thread on cycling forum, seems that undertaking isn't illegal on a bike, just not recommended.
It is illegal as stated to undertake a vehicle turning left though, sorry for my mis-understanding.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

That guys a ****ing idiot, I ride and drive, he's going around blowing his horn off at every opportunity, that video with the doors, he wasn't even close. Nor the bmw, its not his place to uphold the highway code, on your bike lad


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Ultimately when you ride your bike on the road it's at your own risk. I rode in to work today, it's about 10 miles. Unfortunately most of the roads in the UK are ****e now so it's necessary to ride a couple of feet out from the kerb normally. However, I always keep in where possible as i know (as a driver) it's annoying being stuck behind someone on a bike, or an old person driving too slowly. 

The whole undertaking thing and cars should mind cyclists, yes they should, but it is difficult to see a bike when you're sitting down low in the car. I had a guy come up the inside of me just yesterday and I didn't see him. I either ride directly behind cars when in heavy traffic, on the left in moving traffic, and only overtake cars on the outside when in traffic where it's possible to get past, being mindful to watch they aren't turning right etc. What does annoy me is that some assholes overtake you then cut you off by turning left, in which case the car driver is entirely at fault. They have gone past you and know you're there, then just cut you off. Rather than wait for you to pass their turning. You need eyes in your ass to ride a bike on the roads, coupled with good perception and observation. If you always expect the drivers to do something stupid you will be prepared to stop when they do! Always expect the unexpected and keep on the drops (handlebars) with fingers on the brakes!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have no problem with cyclists, as some have said there are a few bad eggs that tar the rest with same brush.

Being a London bus driver I have seen my fair share of poor cycling where they see that I am clearly indicating to pull into a stop and still decide to undertake a double decker, now I always, always give a cyclist more room than they need and more often than not will simple sit a safe distance behind them between bus stops so I am not having to overtake then cut in front of them, even though this will hold the other road user up I would rather do this than take someone off there bike but on occasion this has caused a negative reaction from the cyclist.

I will give you an example of a cyclist who was not paying attention, I had pulled into a bus stop and was alighting passengers, now anyone will know it takes a fair few seconds to firstly make that manoeuvre and then to open the doors of the bus so there was no way I had cut in front of the cyclist, as a lady is getting off with her pram a cyclist comes up the inside of the bus and had I not seen him in the near side mirror and warned the passenger he would have smashed straight into her and her baby!!!!!!!!!!

When I first began driving in central London some of the cyclists driving standards would infuriate me, general light jumping, undertaking and general poor riding but after several accidents involving large vehicles and cyclists I always now give them a wide birth to ensure the cyclists I encounter do not become another statistic.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Riders in London are something else so I do feel for you. Driving a car isn't easy, let alone a large vehicle like a bus! I really do think you should have to have a license to ride a bike on public roads. It would make it much safer for everyone, plus it would deter the idiots from riding. Also WTF is it with people who don't wear helmets?? I live in Hertfordshire so it's more rural, mainly I see businessmen on those folding bikes and mums riding bikes, none of them seem to wear helmets. Fools!


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I do understand that that this cyclist was very rude which I don't agree with.

However, he didn't appear from no where, you just missed him when you looked.

At the End of the day, your insurance company would still pay out to him (if he tries to claim) and you cannot prove him to be negligent as he has right of way over a motor vehicle in the same way that pedestrians do, no matter the circs. 

I'm not a cyclist or anything, but I am a car insurance claims handler as have a customer a day call me and tell me its not there fault.

Is also like to take this p
Opportunity to let you know that the polices opinion or statement makes non/little difference in the event of a claim in most cases.

At the end of the day he was there and you missed him, he is allowed to be there and he has right of way.

That does not excuse his rudeness however


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Or some on these idiots on the videos you show


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

dave89 said:


> I do understand that that this cyclist was very rude which I don't agree with.
> 
> However, he didn't appear from no where, you just missed him when you looked.
> 
> ...


now you've put the cat amongst the pigeons but its going to be interesting


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol I don't really care, in not getting at the OP, all I have said is what I know. 

Its a forum, you put something like this, you'll get responses like this.

At the end of the day I'm the only one here (as far as I know) that is qualified and been dealing with this sort of thing on a daily basis.

Now each case is different and there are exceptions, but from what the OP has said, as far as insurance is concerned, he is liable and he has been negligent in the sense that he looked, but did not see. 

So you could question 2 things.

1) did he actually do an over the shoulder? ( I tend to believe he did due to his previous experiences)

2) did he take in everything he saw as he did his over the shoulder (doubtful, you can never take everything in in such a short moment, not to mention there is still a blind spot)


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

dave89 said:


> I do understand that that this cyclist was very rude which I don't agree with.
> 
> However, he didn't appear from no where, you just missed him when you looked.
> 
> ...


That's reassuring to know.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

just got off the phone with the police it just so happens there is a scene cctv camera at the junction( i had no idea one was there) because of the size of it . The rider has ridden down between 2 lanes of traffic flirted in between the 3rd and fourth car behind me that's why i didn't see him hes seen the lights change and just kept going in to to me as it happens .The police are less than impressed not only with his riding but his attitude. He turned up at the police station where the officers are based and started to call the odds. The riders story and mine are like chalk and cheese his is nothing like the statement he gave at the time.So we'll see what happens. By the way he hit my back near side wheel. Ive got to wait for a high up to see the tape read the statements then I'll know where i stand


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like you've got every leg to stand on and he is completely to blame.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

dave89 said:


> Lol I don't really care, in not getting at the OP, *all I have said is what I know. *
> Its a forum, you put something like this, you'll get responses like this.
> 
> At the end of the day I'm the only one here (as far as I know) that is qualified and been dealing with this sort of thing on a daily basis.
> ...


1/ you know what i did because Ive told you 
2 i took in the make and model of the car behind me and the one behind him including the the passenger doing her make up
3 blind spot. The blind spot on my car is 45 deg or so from the c pillar but the nearside mirror covers that but i could be a little off
4 with due respect to your job and expertise etc i havent asked for yor advice ,This thread was just a chat between mates misguided in the the comments maybe but if i am proved wrong and i do end up out of pocket i cant see it being the end of the earth .Youve made a lot of assumptions with out knowing me which i thinks a bit bad mannered but as you say your the expert.
5 Its a forum, you put something like this, you'll get responses like this. see number 4


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like the police are actually doing there job, lets hope they prosecute and he gets convicted, otherwise I can see this man trying to claim on insurance.

In presuming you have reported it to the insurers? If not it will be worth letting them know, otherwise they might pay the cyclist money.

Filtering in and out of traffic is a whole different ball game, and makes a lot more sense and puts the odds a little more on your favour.

Make sure you get hold of that CCTV...you are he only
One that can due to data protection.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

zippo said:


> 1/ you know what i did because Ive told you
> 2 i took the make and model of the car behind me and the one behind him including the the passenger doing her make up
> 3 blind spot the blind spot on my car is 45 deg or so from the c pillar but the nearside mirror covers that


1) not everyone tells the truth, infact almost no one does. Not saying you are lying, if you read you'll see I believe what your saying.

2) doesn't mean you took in everything you saw, no one can.

However fairly irrelevant now with the new information that has come to light from the CCTV (thankfully)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

sssingletrack said:


> Although, I still can't quite get how you couldn't see him coming.


Perhaps the cyclist came onto the road from the pavement and was previously out of view


sssingletrack said:


> http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/undertaking-cars-on-the-road-the-law
> 
> See that thread on cycling forum, seems that undertaking isn't illegal on a bike, just not recommended.
> It is illegal as stated to undertake a vehicle turning left though, sorry for my mis-understanding.


Only one guy saying it's perfectly legal to 'undertake'. He's wrong.

Passing on the left of stationary traffic is legal. Same goes for cars, motorbikes etc.

If he's in a cycle lane it's legal to 'undertake' moving traffic as it's a separate lane.



dave89 said:


> However, he didn't appear from no where, you just missed him when you looked.
> 
> At the End of the day, your insurance company would still pay out to him (if he tries to claim) and you cannot prove him to be negligent as he has right of way over a motor vehicle in the same way that pedestrians do, no matter the circs.
> 
> At the end of the day he was there and you missed him, he is allowed to be there and he has right of way.


Correct he didn't come out of nowhere as that would be magic.

You don't mention that the insurance company may not pay out. They may take it to court and the judge may throw the case out if the cyclist was too dangerous and they will at least reduce the payout if the cyclist is prosecuted.

Your point about pedestrians and cyclists having right of way no matter what the circumstances is complete rubbish. A pedestrian jumping out in front of a car violates the car's RoW as does a cyclist pulling out of a junction into the path of an oncoming vehicle or cycling off a pavement.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Perhaps the cyclist came onto the road from the pavement and was previously out of view
> 
> Only one guy saying it's perfectly legal to 'undertake'. He's wrong.
> 
> ...


No it does not, if your in a residential area (any area other than a motorway) then pedestrians have right of way.

About a year ago we had a pedestrian walk I front of our customers car, he hit them and caused injuries, we lost the case in court, although as you rightly said, they court may reduce payments, which they did In this case.

Insurance companies won't take anything to court unless there is 75% chance of being in their favour, because its cheaper to pay out.

The only time an insurance company will look into a pedestrian or cyclist incident is if solid evidence is provided to show negligence on their part. This would need to be on the form of CCTV (as per OP, he now has CCTV which will assist him, as without this its just people opinions)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

danwel said:


> ****ing hate cyclists!!! clearly in the wrong but still ranting on that its your fault!!! sick to death of them riding 2 abreast on the bloody road!!!
> 
> Lets start gunning them down in our cars!!!


Grow up :wall:



sssingletrack said:


> I didn't think you could undertake on a bike, since you have to cycle on the left side of the road.


No you cant HOWEVER a Novice cyclist might assume this as most cycle lanes take you up the inside... I dont like them A as a driver and B as a cyclist most are badly designed and no where near wide enough..... Here they have coated them in green rubberised chippings which have hellish rolling resistance to boot



gatecrasher3 said:


> ridiculous horn .


I have one of those ridiculous horns and it has saved my life at least twice when a tractor began to pull out on me (i was on a A road going downhill approaching a junction) and he hadn't seen me) and a HGV did the same (despite me having a high vis vest on both occasions)



Lewis. said:


> Ultimately when you ride your bike on the road it's at your own risk. I rode in to work today, it's about 10 miles. Unfortunately most of the roads in the UK are ****e now so it's necessary to ride a couple of feet out from the kerb normally. However, I always keep in where possible as i know (as a driver) it's annoying being stuck behind someone on a bike, or an old person driving too slowly.
> 
> The whole undertaking thing and cars should mind cyclists, yes they should, but it is difficult to see a bike when you're sitting down low in the car. I had a guy come up the inside of me just yesterday and I didn't see him. I either ride directly behind cars when in heavy traffic, on the left in moving traffic, and only overtake cars on the outside when in traffic where it's possible to get past, being mindful to watch they aren't turning right etc. What does annoy me is that some assholes overtake you then cut you off by turning left, in which case the car driver is entirely at fault. They have gone past you and know you're there, then just cut you off. Rather than wait for you to pass their turning. You need eyes in your ass to ride a bike on the roads, coupled with good perception and observation. If you always expect the drivers to do something stupid you will be prepared to stop when they do! Always expect the unexpected and keep on the drops (handlebars) with fingers on the brakes!


Someone with some sense :thumb:



zippo said:


> just got off the phone with the police it just so happens there is a scene cctv camera at the junction( i had no idea one was there) because of the size of it . The rider has ridden down between 2 lanes of traffic flirted in between the 3rd and fourth car behind me that's why i didn't see him hes seen the lights change and just kept going in to to me as it happens .The police are less than impressed not only with his riding but his attitude. He turned up at the police station where the officers are based and started to call the odds. The riders story and mine are like chalk and cheese his is nothing like the statement he gave at the time.So we'll see what happens. By the way he hit my back near side wheel. Ive got to wait for a high up to see the tape read the statements then I'll know where i stand


Get a copy of it ASAP If they wont give you one put a data protection act request in, Most towns have a sign saying who to contact on most lamp posts

by rights you should notify your insurance for notification only (some might hike your premium next year some wont) As you know full well said "Muppet" will be on to some no win no fee shark trying to claim for a new £500 carbon bike wheel and forks and some new lycra shorty and a few k for personal injury...

one reason why i have now got 2 in car cameras the old T-eye and the china special 2 cam unit...


__
https://flic.kr/p/6

this is recorded on the Chinese camera (not mine)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know the ins and outs and legalities regarding such issues, all i know is i am both a cyclist AND a motorist, and believe in simply doing things correctly. Red is for stop, green is for go, you don't travel down the left side of something that is going to turn left, things that are bigger than you hurt. In the interest of self preservation people (motorists, pedestrians, cyclists) shouldn't put themselves in situations that require somebody else to bail them out at the other side. 
As a cyclist i see others do it all the time, squeeze through the smallest of gaps, only to expect masses of room on the other side, life simply doesn't work that way. I also see them shoot through red lights a lot clearly EXPECTING people to see them and take action to avoid them, this is unacceptable imo as it pays no mind to how the motorist may be shocked or made to feel, its suicide. We should all take care of our own immediate situations to the best of our abilities so as to avoid altercations, and collisions. 

This is just a general opinion, i of course have no real way of knowing if what the op is saying is true (i mean no offence by this, i mean it literally), but at the end of the day, if he is moving with a left indicator on, and someone passes down his left side AT A JUNCTION, then they knowingly put themselves in harms way AND the motorists around him, which is a simpletons way of doing things in real life


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

dave89 said:


> No it does not, if your in a residential area (any area other than a motorway) then pedestrians have right of way.


Where is the legislation/guideline that confirms this?


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

What Andy Monty and stangalang have said is all I was saying!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

here's the thing I don't want him done by the police. I think Ive said that before The only reason i called the Police was because I didn't like his tone and could foresee problems down the line. I'm just glad he wasn't hurt to the point of a hospital visit /stay was on the cards.In another post i mentioned the cctv .It was also caught on the banks cctv why the police are going after him i couldn't fathom until i was told the cyclist said he was going to _''do''_ both officers wife's. Really smart chap that cyclist This next bit is going to make you laugh The reason he rides to work is to regain his fitness after another accident involving a bike and a car
Daz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Andy Monty,, I was just wondering how short this thread would be if my car had front and rear cameras fitted. Its a sad state of affairs to be in but in a litigation consumed society like ours they could be a worth while investment Thanks for the post :thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

andy monty said:


> Grow up :wall:
> 
> No you cant HOWEVER a Novice cyclist might assume this as most cycle lanes take you up the inside... I dont like them A as a driver and B as a cyclist most are badly designed and no where near wide enough..... Here they have coated them in green rubberised chippings which have hellish rolling resistance to boot
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mis-quote. I will assume from your example that you use yours where necessary and not like the bellend in the video!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

zippo said:


> Andy Monty,, I was just wondering how short this thread would be if my car had front and rear cameras fitted. Its a sad state of affairs to be in but in a litigation consumed society like ours they could be a worth while investment Thanks for the post :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Daz


I have the same unit with different branding from a different seller (china) but its developed a intermittent fault on start up and i cant be arsed with the hassle and cost of returning it so when i get chance im ordering another from a Uk seller

something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-0-LCD-D...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f204a5cef

one draw back is the stupid blue led's which are way too bright suggest a bit of black insulation tape over them with a pin hole to let a bit of light through so you can see its recording also a 16gb card max to avoid errors even though it claims to support 32gb




























I mounted the camera to the headlining rather than the hatch window didn't know how the cable would like been constantly flexed as i open and close the boot...

and due to the design of the black bits on the punto you cant really see the camera 









not sure what the op in this thread has (camera wise) but i bet he needed a deep clean on his drivers seat...

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/232185-firby-in-traffic-collision/



gatecrasher3 said:


> Thanks for the mis-quote. I will assume from your example that you use yours where necessary and not like the bellend in the video!


Yes its not a ridiculous product in its own right Use it to warn others to your presence like you would a car horn (it still seems to wind some people up even if they were about to squash you under the wheels)

Cars hgv's and the like have become better soundproofed over the years, pedestrians saunta into the road with their ipods stuck in their lug holes. so they never hear let alone react to a bell.... I don't use it like a ***. Then again you get the odd car driver who seems addicted to their car horn too...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

this is who sells the t-eye in the uk now

http://www.roadhawk.co.uk/roadhawk-rh-2/prod_3.html

but for that money its too dated in terms of picture quality the gps and other bits are good but not to warrant the price

http://www.roadhawk.co.uk/roadhawk-rh-2/prod_3.html

however it does record better at night and the sun blocking software is very good...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I drive a truck, own a car and ride a motorbike, all have insurance and tax paid, I honestly think it's about time ALL cyclists should have the same, yes they are "most vulnerable" but they are amongst the worst road users as well, to prevent incidents like the OP's, I make sure I am "hugging" the kerb whilst in car or truck, and if I see a cyclist attempting to "undertake" I simply stop, that way I make sure I am not to blame for any "incident" I've had 2 cyclists run into the back of the truck so far, so automatically their fault for not leaving enough "gap" to brake none so far have managed to get up the inside so as to transfer "blame" to me.

and for the "cyclists" that think insurance and tax is too hard to enforce, the Dutch can manage it why not here in the UK 

PS I also have a "cycling proficiency certificate" from when I was taught to ride correctly when I used to go to school on my cycle :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> and for the "cyclists" that think insurance and tax is too hard to enforce, the Dutch can manage it why not here in the UK


I have insurance   :wave:
http://www.ctc.org.uk/membership/membership-for-individuals-families

as for tax If you dont like it go part ex you car / motorbike and get yourself one of these 










:driver:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

andy monty said:


> I have insurance   :wave:
> http://www.ctc.org.uk/membership/membership-for-individuals-families
> 
> as for tax If you dont like it go part ex you car / motorbike and get yourself one of these
> ...


:lol: Now there was NO need to be nasty!!:lol: Prius FFS!!!:doublesho


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> :lol: Now there was NO need to be nasty!!:lol: Prius FFS!!!:doublesho


Tax is based on Emissions....... Me on a bike after a curry i'd be fing skint  :wave:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> :lol: Now there was NO need to be nasty!!:lol: Prius FFS!!!:doublesho


I think I'd sooner walk. My Dad had a saying years ago. 2nd class driving is better than first class walking.They'd not made the Prius then had they 

Daz


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

zippo said:


> I think I'd sooner walk. My Dad had a saying years ago. 2nd class driving is better than first class walking.They'd not made the Prius then had they
> 
> Daz


How about getting a push bike? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy monty said:


> Tax is based on Emissions....... Me on a bike after a curry i'd be fing skint  :wave:


The fastest thing on the road too.

You'd also get points for speeding!

Or would a cyclist not get penalised? Unfair again.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The fastest thing on the road too.
> 
> You'd also get points for speeding!
> 
> Or would a cyclist not get penalised? Unfair again.


You can be done for "furious cycling" if you injure someone

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/Vict/24-25/100/section/35

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/8197430.stm

Unless your Bradly Wiggins its hard to cruise at illegal speeds except perhaps in a 20mph limit unless your jet propelled


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

You an also loose your car license for drink cycling


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dave89 said:


> You an also loose your car license for drink cycling


cant see that been true the punishment has to be equal and fair..

eg you cant remove a D/L from someone who doesn't have/need one... And as you dont need a D/L to ride a bike...

and you dont get points if you jump a red light on your bike....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.bikehub.co.uk/featured-articles/cycling-and-the-law/


> CYCLING WHILE DRUNK
> Cycling is intoxicating, it gives a natural high but it's also a very sociable activity and those who partake in the weekend 'pub run' will attest that cycling is easier after the odd drink or two.
> 
> A social tipple, imbibed in moderation - the proverbial swift half - will not lead to a massive impairment in your ability to ride home but, despite alcohol's pain reducing effect, it impairs athletic performance so too much booze is bad for biking.
> ...


but as that last paragraph they can take your licence off you if your say a drug dealer or travelling burglar if they decide they want to....

also see:



> Section 30 of the Road Traffic Act 1988, as amended by the Road Traffic Act 1991, provides the offence of cycling on a road or public place whilst under the influence of drink or drugs. It states:
> 30(1) A person who, when riding a cycle on a road or other public place, is unfit to ride through drink or drugs (that is to say, is under the influence of drink or a drug to such an extent as to be incapable of having proper control of the cycle) is guilty of an offence.
> 
> NOTES
> ...


still could be worse...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19534397


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Quick update

Just had a chat with a very obliging chap. The bike rider is a scam artist .Its the first time though his bike as been damaged .I Wish i could name and shame the little 5hit but i cant.
He generally hits a car says this and that hurts then makes a claim. i still haven't figured how the scam works yet so any ideas feel free to enlighten me ._Perhaps Dave89_ may be able to shed some light on it. I have to say Ive never heard of cyclists trying this sort of thing. That could be why,if you make a mistake you die. Any way CID have hold of it now and that's all the chap could say . He didn't want me to worry bless him. Its nice to know that some people still take pride in their job and don't mind just doing that bit extra. I Won't forget his professionalism or his kindness. Scam or not I'm not sure if I'm going to be prosecuted for what ever offence . Even though to my _admittedly tiny _mind i did nothing wrong.
So folks thanks for all the input and pi55taking. During my research for this i did find a answer to a question that i hadn't been able to find a definite answer too 



When Ive been able too Ive always tried to make their life (biker) a little easier by moving over a bit to let them past when theres been standing traffic but then i was told its illegal .Then it went 50/50 According to the chap on the video I'm doing the right thing under certain circumstances but at what point do the circumstances changes and the biker and i are both in trouble. Don't get me wrong the last thing on my mind would be prosecution or car damage if it avoided someone being hurt but i still think its a hazy area where the laws concerned. Ideas anyone


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

zippo said:


> He generally hits a car says this and that hurts then makes a claim. i still haven't figured how the scam works yet so any ideas feel free to enlighten me .


You get into a situation which you think you can "win"

You fall on the ground and roll about a bit...

Police get called (Injury RTC) so you get a Log number (which traces back to the incident the investigating officer the police report all go into that log... Eg log 12 of 13/5/2013 You feed the police man a **** and bull story how the evil nasty car driver had just make you attempted road kill (and pray there is no independent witnesses who are willing to stay about)

You go to hospital say this and that hurts so it becomes logged that you have suffered "an injury"

So you ring Mr No win no fee There are 100's of them to choose from.....

You tell them the car driver skittled you and spread you over the tarmac..

And you have been involved with the police.. and been to the hospital And the car drivers details are xyz and he is insurered with ABC Insurance

and they run with it......


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

andy monty said:


> and you dont get points if you jump a red light on your bike....


A copper pulled a woman over who ran a red light while on her mobile on a bike while I was in canary wharf. He gave her three points and a fine.

Pretty sure you can get points. Maybe not but he gave her a ticket and I heard and saw it all.

I'd love to have a camera on my motorbike. Tonight coming through London I saw one guy wait for the lights, all the way from blackfriars to vauxhall. And he only waited because he wasn't paying attention. Soon as he realised the pedestrian light was on he was off too.

Drives me nuts. If you don't have a license or a basic grasp of the Highway Code you shouldn't be on the road. This is a good example. Undertaking and chopping through traffic with an 'its your problem' attitude.

Good luck getting it sorted. I can totally understand the grief this is causing you.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

should_do_more said:


> A copper pulled a woman over who ran a red light while on her mobile on a bike while I was in canary wharf. He gave her three points and a fine.
> 
> Pretty sure you can get points. Maybe not but he gave her a ticket and I heard and saw it all.
> 
> ...


Using a moble is not illegal on a push bike... it falls under motor vehicle regs and doesn't make provision for cyclists...

however if you cause an accident that will need a court day as there is no fixed penalty notice for careless cycling

https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q604.htm

http://ukcyclerules.com/2010/10/12/can-you-ride-while-using-your-mobile-phone/

as for the red light its just a fine.....

this is a good article

http://www.bikehub.co.uk/featured-articles/cycling-and-the-law/

more here

http://forums.pepipoo.com/lofiversion/index.php/t17390.html

(not that im defending the Muppets on bikes as with car drivers van drivers pedestrians hgv drivers there are some first class tools out there..)


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

zippo said:


> Quick update
> 
> Just had a chat with a very obliging chap. The bike rider is a scam artist .Its the first time though his bike as been damaged .I Wish i could name and shame the little 5hit but i cant.
> He generally hits a car says this and that hurts then makes a claim. i still haven't figured how the scam works yet so any ideas feel free to enlighten me ._Perhaps Dave89_ may be able to shed some light on it. I have to say Ive never heard of cyclists trying this sort of thing. That could be why,if you make a mistake you die. Any way CID have hold of it now and that's all the chap could say . He didn't want me to worry bless him. Its nice to know that some people still take pride in their job and don't mind just doing that bit extra. I Won't forget his professionalism or his kindness. Scam or not I'm not sure if I'm going to be prosecuted for what ever offence . Even though to my _admittedly tiny _mind i did nothing wrong.
> ...


@zippo

Sorry to hear he is one of them.

Sadly we believe over 50% of injury claims are full on scams and over 90% to be exaggerated in some way.

The problem is proving it.

Now despite common believe, he actually doesn't even need to go hospital or walk in. In fact all he needs to do is call a solicitor and get then to arrange a private medical. He just needs to say this and that hurts and pretend his movement is restricted.

There is no sure way to confirm or deny whiplash, it is purely based on what the injuries person says.

Whiplash is also not just about the neck. It can be back pain, should bet pain, movement issues etc etc.

There is no real way of knowing if he really is injured or not, however he will need to convince the medical examiner who will ask thorough questions.

I do agree its a very risky thing to do as a cyclist.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

A kid hit me while on his bike years ago. He came straight out of a alley way into the road hit my front wing and scraped all the way down the side of my car. Huge brake leaver dent down the side of my 205 gti 

The lad tried to ride off but i grabbed his bike and shoved it in my car and made him get in the car so i could take him home uckily he did. His Dad wasnt to happy ended up with a few weeks of huge arguments trying to get him to pay to get my car fixed. In the end they claimed off there house insurance and all was sorted.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

theshrew said:


> A kid hit me while on his bike years ago. He came straight out of a alley way into the road hit my front wing and scraped all the way down the side of my car. Huge brake leaver dent down the side of my 205 gti
> 
> The lad tried to ride off but i grabbed his bike and shoved it in my car and made him get in the car so i could take him home uckily he did. His Dad wasnt to happy ended up with a few weeks of huge arguments trying to get him to pay to get my car fixed. In the end they claimed off there house insurance and all was sorted.


Contents cover doesn't cover third party liabilities so don't see how they paid out. Probs the dad paying out.

My brother hit our neighbours new car when we was kids, my dad ended up paying out


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

andy monty said:


> Using a moble is not illegal on a push bike... it falls under motor vehicle regs and doesn't make provision for cyclists...
> 
> however if you cause an accident that will need a court day as there is no fixed penalty notice for careless cycling
> 
> ...


That's all RUBISH mate, my old man lost his licenece for drink cycling. I believe its at the discretion if the officer/court or something?


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

should_do_more said:


> A copper pulled a woman over who ran a red light while on her mobile on a bike while I was in canary wharf. He gave her three points and a fine.
> 
> Pretty sure you can get points. Maybe not but he gave her a ticket and I heard and saw it all.
> 
> ...


I have one my motorbike 

Don't you hate it when the typical pizza type rudder comes blasting up the side of his little moped, 1/2 inch away from the cars! 
Bloody loons I tell you lol


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

I do have sympathy for cyclist, let be honest they would normal come much worse off in an accident and a lot of drivers do not give enough room or even see them, but what I find shocking is they don't need insurance and do not need to be identified with a number plate etc.
I feel this does need sorting.

James


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

*Dave89 &Andy Monty*

Thanks a lot for your input i really appreciate. I'd have got back to you sooner but my day surgery day op had a few problems . Funny though i felt every problem they had :lol::lol: Still am in fact

Darren


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

No problem mate. Its the people that does this and those that exaggerate claims which mean i have to pay £700 odd on car insurance with 6 years no claims!!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Quick up date . The rider is having the book thrown at him for fraud and a couple of other things. I'm not be prosecuted for anything. So a result sort of. I'm chuffed I'm not being done but the guilty until proved innocent stated to wear on my nerves a little. Since it all started and i found out his name address etc Ive had this urge to see him . SO.I Did .I didn't speak to him just watched . The man is nuts he has a beautiful 10-11 year old daughter who he clearly worships and his wife .Let me put it this way..How he has the energy to cycle let a lone walk is way beyond my comprehension .She is without doubt one of the most attractive women women its been my pleasure to ogle.S'pose some folk don't know when their well off. There may be a chance i have to attend court .Here I'm a victim of my own stupidity. Its hard to put in to words but I'm not keen on him being embarrassed in front of his family. Darren


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Er I hope I read that wrong? :s


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

dave89 said:


> Er I hope I read that wrong? :s


which bit

do you mean this bit _I'm not keen on him being embarrassed in front of his family_


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok that's a bit freaky.....


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

should_do_more said:


> Ok that's a bit freaky.....


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

dave89 said:


> Sounds like the police are actually doing there job, lets hope they prosecute and he gets convicted, otherwise I can see this man trying to claim on insurance.
> 
> In presuming you have reported it to the insurers? If not it will be worth letting them know, otherwise they might pay the cyclist money.
> 
> ...


What complete ******! Based on what you've posted so far on this thread, you give the impression that you would struggle to advise a dog where to find a lamp post!


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think its a bit weird you have been watching him, his daughter and his wife..........

Either confront him or leave.

No point wasting time dwelling mate, he will get his due!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

zippo said:


> which bit
> 
> do you mean this bit _I'm not keen on him being embarrassed in front of his family_


Probably the fact you've been stalking his family and oogling his wife! 
Can we have some pics of the wife as proof?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Did you have any tarp or weapons in the car at this point?

It's something I would have neglected to mention on a forum.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

_should do more .puntoboy, dave 89 kh904_

i wanted to know how he lived. If making bogus claims gave him a better standard of life off some else's wallet .They were all in the front garden polishing/cleaning some kind of boat

Ive found out what i needed to know .i was there for a couple of Min's .If that makes me a stalker it's better than the alternative.

Dave when i do confront him it will now be in court. Confronting him at any other time prior to court gives him the advantage according to my solicitor.
If people think I'm a stalker or a bit weird i couldn't give a monkeys nut . I Needed to know something to help me make a decision
PETEMATTW

For the record mate what would you have suggested /advice at the the time. I Looked up as best i could what Dave89 posted and it seemed close to the mark


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

zippo said:


> If people think I'm a stalker or a bit weird i couldn't give a monkeys nut .


That made me chuckle!
Fair enough but steer clear, you don't want anything the little greaser can use as ammo!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

should_do_more said:


> That made me chuckle!
> Fair enough but steer clear, you don't want anything the little greaser can use as ammo!


I'll keep well away now . Ive found out what i need to. I do believe in Karma though


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

zippo said:


> _should do more .puntoboy, dave 89 kh904_
> 
> i wanted to know how he lived. If making bogus claims gave him a better standard of life off some else's wallet .They were all in the front garden polishing/cleaning some kind of boat
> 
> ...


Did I miss something, is there a reason my name's highlighted? You are not the only one who can access the cctv due to dataprotection. That's complete nonsense!!! I think you'll find if it's going to be released to anyone it will be at the request of the police...


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

don't get you knickers in a knot. Your name was highlighted so you wouldn't miss it. If you have experience in these matters i wanted to know. If you could provide more insight i wanted to know.What i didn't need was sarcastic comments .If you don't agree with whats been said it hints that you know more. For the record the Police showed me the cctv .I think i mentioned some where i had no idea it even existed in that part of town . No insult intended or implied. Ill change the colour to black if you like 
Darren


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

zippo said:


> don't get you knickers in a knot. Your name was highlighted so you wouldn't miss it. If you have experience in these matters i wanted to know. If you could provide more insight i wanted to know.What i didn't need was sarcastic comments .If you don't agree with whats been said it hints that you know more. For the record the Police showed me the cctv .I think i mentioned some where i had no idea it even existed in that part of town . No insult intended or implied. Ill change the colour to black if you like
> Darren


I was neither insulted or upset, my earlier comments were not aimed at you, but the monkey giving you some "advice", who doesn't really seem to know what he's talking about. Ultimately, I'm glad you've had your problems resolved. Shall we all move on and enjoy the bank holiday weekend? Think I might go cycling....


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

The "monkey" I assume is me 

CCTV can be gained by the police or the people in the footage, what I meant was it cannot be obtained by an insurer or solicitor anymore, or those not in the footage (except the police, but I thought that went without say?)

To OP, sorry if I offended about the stalker thing, I think I just read it wrong, it kinda sounded like had say outside his house for days lol.

In future, if you wanted to see how he is doing, let the insurers employ an investigator to do that, because if he saw you or the courts found out you was watching (even for a couple minutes) they may see it as a stalking type issue and it will cause more agro that issues solved.


----------

